# ICD9 code for immunosuppressant management



## cynthia17 (Aug 22, 2008)

One of out doctors wants to bill for the management of the immunosuppressant after a heart transplant.  I am not sure as to what DX code to use.  I appreciate any feedback on this.  Thanks.


----------



## rjconnell (Aug 22, 2008)

Try V58.69.  If your Dr is the transplant surgeon you will need to use mod 24 on these specific office visits.


----------



## cynthia17 (Aug 22, 2008)

First of all I want to thank you for your reply, I was going to use the V58.69 but that is a secondary code.  Would I be able to use the complication of (996.83) code as the primary code?


----------



## djensen (Aug 22, 2008)

I would use V07.2 followed by V42.1 (I don't think I would use the complication code unless the pt is having complications from the surgery).


----------

